# Holly's Kindling Thread



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Floppin' Holly Blooms (aka Holly) , my purebred French Lop doe, successfully bred with my French Lop buck, Tombo (aka Tom), in March. She is due to kindle on April 24th, and I am excited about her babies! This will be her second time, and she is a great mom. Most or all of her babies will be sold when weaned, so if you are interested go to this link: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f209/2013-french-lop-rabbits-reservations-144963/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks!

Only 4 more days till we have kits!  Holly is FRANTICALLY building her nest in her nest box (yay!). I have moved her to her kindling hutch, and also put her nest box in with her yesterday (day 27). I was surprised to see her nesting so soon, but very happy to see it.  When I palpated her, I had doubts that she was even pregnant, so I am ecstatic to see this behavior. I am absolutely positive she is pregnant now. I can't wait to wake up to a wiggling nest.  She is not very fat, but I am guessing she has 6 in there. Yesterday, I even felt her stomach in search for babies, but didn't feel anything. She really is hiding them!

Pics to come whenever I finally get to the phone to download them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww, I saw babies kicking inside today.  That little one was very active in there!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We should have babies anytime now! Hopefully tomorrow! Everybody guess a number... how many do you think she will have? I am guessing 5 or 6.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess six!! Good luck to Holly!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Tayet! I guess it is kind of hard to guess without pics, but rabbits can have a menagerie of kits whether they look pregnant or not!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My guess is four!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That was my mom's guess too.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No babies this morning. Hoping she has them late tonight! Today is day 30-31 but she went all the way to day 34 last time.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing today still. I am POSITIVE she is pregnant, but she will probably hold off till day 34 once again.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll guess 5. 5 is my favorite ! We tried to breed 2 rabbits once. Both of the does's babies all died and one of the does got a baby stuck in her, and she died too  Now we just have two boys and we won't be breeding them!!!  Good luck to you and Holly


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow their gestation seems so short compared to a goat! lol

Good luck Holly


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll tell her the warm wishes!

Trinity, I am guessing they were first timers?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That as quite the experience. 

I walked out to the barn and checked on her only to find a pile of fur. Lo and behold, NO babies. I figured it would be awhile. So I got out of her bunny place and watched for a minute. She hopped in her nest....

To Be Continued....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Continued....

When she hopped in her nest, I backed away and just sat. I watched, not expecting anything to happen. Then, all of the sudden, she is grunting, licking down "there", and twitching. Holy smokes!

She was indeed kindling! I got the phone and videotaped it all. It was crazy! There are at least seven, which was also very unexpected, and the whole birth took only 10 minutes. Shucks, that took so much time out of my life! HA, just kidding! Pictures to come if I ever get them from the phone.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So, we have 3 brokens, 3 whites, and one chestnut agouti. They are all healthy and doing well. Looks like she has already fed them.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow super congrats!!!! That video would be so cool to watch  And to the earlier comment- Yes they were first timers, and just backyard pets. The weren't registered or meant to be breeders in the first place. 

Hey, maybe you did get some girls this year


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! The whole time, Holly was turned around, so even when I was there all you could see was her pushing and contractions, and an occasional baby wiggling up onto her stomach. 

Oh, well yes, I got one girl kit earlier this year.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow... so precious and tiny. Really ugly, but adorable.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Everyone is just fantastic and absolutely adorable today. They are all drinking and eating (nursing too, of course) and all their eyes opened about two weeks ago. I have taken a boat load of pictures.. here are some.

Bad news is one kit died (the teensy runt), good news is I am retaining two and the other 4 are sold! I have made 220.00 in a month. That is about 14 bags of bunny food plus treats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Omygosh. Why didn't I buy one!?!?! Those are the cutest things EVER! Sheesh, with kids, kits, and kittens, who needs air?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOLOL Trinity. They are adorable! If you move closer you COULD buy one from our next litter! Or fly on a plane to get one... LOL!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I know. I was telling someone that I needed a teleport earlier  Or a spaceship


----------

